# Aldi-PC und WOW?



## kdvub (4. Juni 2012)

Ab 06.06.2012 gibts bei AN folgendes PC zu kaufen: Aldi-PC. Nachdem der Prozessor mir überhaupt nix gesagt hat. 
Ich hab mal kurz gegoogelt und dieses gefunden AMD oder Intel: Wer bietet die beste Gaming-Performance? (http://www.tomshardware.de/gaming-fx-pentium-apu-benchmark,testberichte-240958.html)

Auf den ersten Blick scheint das ja ein akzeptables System (kein High-End) zu sein, Eure Meinungen bitte!


----------



## BoomLabor (4. Juni 2012)

Wird nix.

Prozessor zu schwach und keine Grafikkarte drin (Intels Grafiklösung)


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Juni 2012)

Ich meine die CPU geht einigermaßen, aber die Performance der verwendeten Grafikkarte (Intel HD Grafik) macht das wieder zunichte. Für den Preis und den ganzen Schwund an Software, die dabei ist kann man für den Preis auch kaum einen Spielerechner erwarten. Was halbwegs vernünftiges, ohne den ganzen Software-Schnick-Schnack, geht erst bei ca. 500 Euro los. Wohlbemerkt bei einem selbst zusammen gestelltem System und nicht bei einem Fertig-PC.
Also um es auf den Punkt zu bringen. Wenn du damit spielen willst, musst du in der Regel mit starken Einschränkungen, bei aktuellen Spieletiteln leben.


----------



## kdvub (4. Juni 2012)

Dachte ich ja auch erst, von wg Intel HD-Grafik. Aber speziel bei Toms-Hardware hat das Intel G630 so schlecht nicht abgeschnitten. Und von einer zusätzlichen Grafikkarte ist dort nichts zu lesen.
Die haben auch rel. aktuelle Titel (Skirym, SC2, BF3) getestet.


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Juni 2012)

Schau mal unter Testsystem, da steht *AMD Radeon HD 7970*
Das ist dann schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber als die Intel HD Grafikkarte


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

Mit dem Teil wirst du Skyrim und Co. nicht vernünftig zocken können. Von aktuellen oder bald erscheinenden Titel gar nicht zu reden.

Bloß die Finger von dem Aldi Rechner lassen!!!
Es sei denn du willst nur Word Dokumente schreiben und im Internet surfen


----------



## kdvub (4. Juni 2012)

> Schau mal unter Testsystem, da steht *AMD Radeon HD 7970*
> Das ist dann schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber als die Intel HD Grafikkarte



Ups, das habe ich tats. übersehen. 

Tats. hatte ich auch keine Lust am Mittwoch bei Aldi Schlange zu stehen. xD


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Juni 2012)

kdvub schrieb:


> Tats. hatte ich auch keine Lust am Mittwoch bei Aldi Schlange zu stehen. xD


Tja dann ist ja alles klar^^


----------



## kdvub (4. Juni 2012)

Wo gerade hier so tolle Experten sind. :-)

http://www.amazon.de/computerwerk-Komplett-DDR3-1333-S-ATAIII-Miditower/dp/B007ST2Z04/ref=sr_1_47?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1338802775&sr=1-47

Ich weiß kein Windows dabei, hab aber selber genug Windows Lizenzen (MSDN Subscription) zur Verfügung.


oder mein Favorit:

http://www.dell.com/de/p/xps-l702x/fs
das XPS 17 mit I5 zu 799,- 
oder das 
XPS 17 mit I7 zu 899,-


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2012)

_Wieviel Geld hast du denn zur verfügung? Dann kann man dir einfach was zusammenstellen...ist die einfachste Lösung :-)_


----------



## kdvub (4. Juni 2012)

Also 899,- ist schon das Ende der Fahnenstange.

Ausserdem liebe ich Notebooks. Und die Dell-Teile haben auch Touchdisplay. 

Hintergrund ist das mein (altes) Notebook (http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-R525-Eikee-Notebook-Athlon-HD5470/dp/B003D0WWNW) grad zur Reparatur ist.
Und ich momentan nur so ne alte 1.8 Duron mit Radeon 9600 - Kiste habe. Spielspaß sieht anders aus. :-/


----------



## Remaire (4. Juni 2012)

Ich bin für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

Also wenn du dich auf einen Desktop PC festlegen könntest, dann würdest du für deine 899 Euro einen Spitzen Gaming Rechner und einen Full HD Monitor bekommen.

Allerdings nicht von teuren Komplett-Herstellern wie DELL oder so...


----------



## Xathom (4. Juni 2012)

Sicherlich gibt es bessere CPU's aber diese ist Preisleistungsmäßig ok man kann diese als Nachfolger des i3 einstufen es handelt sich auch um die Sandybridge Architektur also pauschal zu behaupten das sie nichts taugt halte ich etwas aus der Luft gegriffen es ist immerhin keine AMD Cpu!

Von der Grafik darf man keine Wunder erwarten ich habe jedoch vor ein paar Wochen aus Langeweile bei mir die Grafikkarte ausgebaut um mal zu testen wie gut bzw. schlecht WoW mit der Intel HD Grafiklösung läuft und war erstaunt, das trotz Full HD Auflösung WOW problemlos mit min 30FPS lief (selbstverständlich nicht auf Ultra aber dafür auf Gut + Schatten und Wasser auf min.)


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

Xathom schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es bessere CPU's aber diese ist Preisleistungsmäßig ok man kann diese als Nachfolger des i3 einstufen es handelt sich auch um die Sandybridge Architektur also pauschal zu behaupten das sie nichts taugt halte ich etwas aus der Luft gegriffen es ist immerhin keine AMD Cpu!



Wobei auch das ein pauschales Fehlurteil von dir selbst ist, denn AMD CPU bedeutet nicht automatisch, schlecht für Spiele.
Gerade die alten X4-X6 CPUs sind für Spiele immer noch gut zu gebrauchen bzw. reichen sogar für maximale Auslastung noch aus. Nur sehr wenige Spiele reizen doch die ganzen Quadcores überhaupt aus.

Und mit meinem über 1 Jahr alten X4 955 kann ich jedes aktuelle Game auf Max. in Full HD zocken - wäre nicht manchmal die GTX460 ein klitzekleiner Flaschenhals


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2012)

_Wenn du wirklich aktuell wieder gut zocken möchtest würde ich nicht zu einem Laptop sondern zu einem PC greifen - bei ~900&#8364; kriegst du eine aktuelle Spitzenmaschine.

Brauchst du dazu noch einen Monitor (soll der in den 900&#8364; enhalten sein?) 

Brauchst du sonst noch was?

Mal davon ausgehend das du keinen Monitor brauchst, wäre mein Vorschlag sowas in der Richtung :

Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB, 16MB Cache, SATA II (WD5000AAKS)
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
Corsair XMS3 DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CMX8GX3M2A1600C9)
Sapphire Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G)
ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01)
Cougar CMX 550W ATX 2.3

das wären dann ~900&#8364; - wie gesagt..davon ausgehend das du keinen Monitor benötigst - ansonten kann man natürlich "nur" einen i5-2500K und eine 7850 nehmen.

/Edit : Für WoW natürlich mehr als überdimensioniert..aber du hast ja sicherlich vor was anderes zu spielen, oder?

Ansonsten reicht natürlich auch vollkommen ein i5-2300 und eine 6870 o.ä aus - damit würde der Preis natürlich drastisch sinken - ich weiss halt nicht genau auf was du aus bist...kann dir nur sagen das ich mit einer ähnlichen Zusammenstellung wie oben (GTX670 anstatt HD7870 etc.) Battlefield 3 auf Ultra in FullHD mit dauerhaft 60FPS spiele, sofern du sowas auch vorhast :-)
_


----------



## kdvub (4. Juni 2012)

Xathom schrieb:


> Sicherlich gibt es bessere CPU's aber diese ist Preisleistungsmäßig ok man kann diese als Nachfolger des i3 einstufen es handelt sich auch um die Sandybridge Architektur also pauschal zu behaupten das sie nichts taugt halte ich etwas aus der Luft gegriffen es ist immerhin keine AMD Cpu!
> 
> Von der Grafik darf man keine Wunder erwarten ich habe jedoch vor ein paar Wochen aus Langeweile bei mir die Grafikkarte ausgebaut um mal zu testen wie gut bzw. schlecht WoW mit der Intel HD Grafiklösung läuft und war erstaunt, das trotz Full HD Auflösung WOW problemlos mit min 30FPS lief (selbstverständlich nicht auf Ultra aber dafür auf Gut + Schatten und Wasser auf min.)



Hmmm, das macht Mut! Der Desktop soll ja am Ende nur ein Fallback-System sein, wenn das Noti mal nicht geht (so wie jetzt).

Ultra brauch ich nicht. Von daher würde es passen.

Ein Selbstbausystem will ich eigentlich nicht, für den Fall das mal nichts mehr geht, kann ich es dem Händler/Hersteller zur Reparatur schicken. 
@painschkes: Bluescreen des Todes, ist nicht böse gemeint 


Werde das mal zuhause mit meiner Finanzministerin klären (xD)

Achja, und ich will erstmal nur WoW spielen, ein Suchtspiel reicht doch, oder? xD


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2012)

_Okay, für WoW reicht auch die andere Zusammenstellung.

Bluescreens können auch bei einem fertigen Rechner auftreten und Zusammengebaut würde das Ding bei dir ankommen - wobei du dann den Thermalright Macho weglassen müsstest.

Aber ich seh schon - für dich reicht das andere vollkommen aus :-)_


----------



## Xathom (4. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wobei auch das ein pauschales Fehlurteil von dir selbst ist, denn AMD CPU bedeutet nicht automatisch, schlecht für Spiele.
> Gerade die alten X4-X6 CPUs sind für Spiele immer noch gut zu gebrauchen bzw. reichen sogar für maximale Auslastung noch aus. Nur sehr wenige Spiele reizen doch die ganzen Quadcores überhaupt aus.
> 
> Und mit meinem über 1 Jahr alten X4 955 kann ich jedes aktuelle Game auf Max. in Full HD zocken - wäre nicht manchmal die GTX460 ein klitzekleiner Flaschenhals




Würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, du vergleichst gerade Äpfel mit Birnen, die o.a. CPU ist ein Dualcore mit 2,7 GHz wenn es sich hier um einen X2 mit 2,7 GHz handeln würde (hier gibt es einen Gewaltigen Leistungsunterschied zu den X4 und X6 CPU's!)  währe diese CPU ein gewaltiger Flaschenhals. (Spreche aus leidvoller Erfahrung. Grafikkartenaufrüstung und plötzlich 100% CPU Auslastung unter WoW incl. Ruckeln und knacken des Sounds vom feinsten) während mit einer auf dem Papier schwächeren Intel CPU alles wie geschnitten Brot lief.


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

Xathom schrieb:


> Würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, du vergleichst gerade Äpfel mit Birnen, die o.a. CPU ist ein Dualcore mit 2,7 GHz wenn es sich hier um einen X2 mit 2,7 GHz handeln würde (hier gibt es einen Gewaltigen Leistungsunterschied zu den X4 und X6 CPU's!) währe diese CPU ein gewaltiger Flaschenhals. (Spreche aus leidvoller Erfahrung. Grafikkartenaufrüstung und plötzlich 100% CPU Auslastung unter WoW incl. Ruckeln und knacken des Sounds vom feinsten) während mit einer auf dem Papier schwächeren Intel CPU alles wie geschnitten Brot lief.



Es ging mir nur darum dass AMD nicht gleich alles doof für Spiele bedeutet.
Das ist schlicht falsch. 

Und da du im selben Atemzug selbst von pauschalen Behauptungen gesprochen hast, wollte ich das anmerken.

Heute sollte jeder der fürs Zocken was übrig hat und sich was neues kauft, zu einer Intel CPU greifen.


@kdvub

Wenn du zu einem Komplettrechner greifst, wirst du den Vorteil der Einzelpreise eben nicht haben... je nach Händler musst du sogar für die Marke ordentlich draufzahlen.
An deiner Stelle würde ich zu einem örtlichen Fachhändler gehen, und dir eine Liste von Teilen (hier im Forum zu finden), zusammenstellen oder zusammenstellen lassen, ausdrucken... dem Fachhändler in die Hand drücken.
Der bestellt den Krempel, baut es dir zusammen und berechnet vielleicht noch etwas mehr fürs Zusammenbauen. Immerhin bekommste dann aber kein billig-Netzteil oder Gehäuse, so wie das bei Komplettrechnern meistens der Fall ist.


----------



## Xathom (4. Juni 2012)

Mein Post bezog sich wie meiner Meinung nach ersichtlich auf einen Vorpost in welchen diese CPU als Schrott betitelt wurde, welchen ich widersprochen habe, da es eine Intel und keine AMD CPU ist was meines Erachtens sich auf eine baugleiche CPU bezieht, da es sich um eine 2 Kern CPU handelt kann ich somit auch keinen AMD X4 oder X6 meinen da diese keine 2 Kern sondern 4 bzw. 6 Kern CPU's sind. 


Btw: 



> Es ging mir nur darum dass AMD nicht gleich alles doof für Spiele bedeutet. Das ist schlicht falsch.





> Heute sollte jeder der fürs Zocken was übrig hat und sich was neues kauft, zu einer Intel CPU greifen.



Ich lasse das jetzt mal unkommentiert im Raum stehen und hoffe das Thema ist damit gegessen...


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

Xathom schrieb:


> Ich lasse das jetzt mal unkommentiert im Raum stehen und hoffe das Thema ist damit gegessen...



Du hast mich nicht verstanden.

AMD ist bis vor nem knappen Jahr mit den Phenom X-irgendwas CPUs hervorragend für Spiele geeignet gewesen.
Heute nicht mehr, weil Intel leistungstechnisch einfach vorn liegt.

Deine Aussage hat impliziert, AMD wäre für Spiele immer Schrott. Das ist nicht korrekt. Siehe oben. Solche CPUs kann man immer noch verwenden. Auch wenn sie nicht besser als neue Intel CPUs sind.

Jetzt verstanden was mich gestört hat?


----------



## Xathom (5. Juni 2012)

Ich habe das sehr wohl verstanden, aber du scheinst Verständnissprobleme mit den Posts anderer Leute zu haben, du schreibst genau das gleiche was ich schreib nur in einen anderen Satz verpackt. Scheinbar kommt das jedoch bei dir nicht an auch wenn ich es nochmals versuche dir persönlich für kleine Kinder zu erläutern.
Habe das Gefühl die Kommunikation mit dir hat keinen Sinn, ich werde jetzt nicht mehr weiter auf deine Posts eingehen, da ,das nicht zu Fruchten scheint.


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2012)

Xathom schrieb:


> Ich habe das sehr wohl verstanden, aber du scheinst Verständnissprobleme mit den Posts anderer Leute zu haben, du schreibst genau das gleiche was ich schreib nur in einen anderen Satz verpackt. Scheinbar kommt das jedoch bei dir nicht an auch wenn ich es nochmals versuche dir persönlich für kleine Kinder zu erläutern.
> Habe das Gefühl die Kommunikation mit dir hat keinen Sinn, ich werde jetzt nicht mehr weiter auf deine Posts eingehen, da ,das nicht zu Fruchten scheint.



Wenn du es verstanden hättest, würdest du hier nicht immer noch herumlamentieren!

Heilige Maria, dann lass es halt, ist mir doch auch egal...


----------



## Varitu (5. Juni 2012)

Xathom schrieb:


> Würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, du vergleichst gerade Äpfel mit Birnen, die o.a. CPU ist ein Dualcore mit 2,7 GHz wenn es sich hier um einen X2 mit 2,7 GHz handeln würde (hier gibt es einen Gewaltigen Leistungsunterschied zu den X4 und X6 CPU's!)  währe diese CPU ein gewaltiger Flaschenhals. (Spreche aus leidvoller Erfahrung. Grafikkartenaufrüstung und plötzlich 100% CPU Auslastung unter WoW incl. Ruckeln und knacken des Sounds vom feinsten) während mit einer auf dem Papier schwächeren Intel CPU alles wie geschnitten Brot lief.


Das liegt aber nicht nur an den CPUs von AMD bzw., Intel. WoW ist ProIntel programmiert, sieht man an zig Benchmarks.(ist ja net normal das ne WoW auf einer i-CPU auf der nur 2 kerne aktiv sind deutlich schneller läuft als auf nem 6 Kerner AMD). Daher ist eine Intel CPU die erste Wahl wenn man fast ausschließlich WoW spielt. Bei anderen Spielen kann das schon ganz anders aussehen.

Gruß0 Varitu


----------



## Xidish (6. Juni 2012)

Könnt Ihr mal dieses AMD vs Intel - Geplänkel bleiben lassen?!
Wenn ich das so lese, wird mir echt übel.
Ich habe 'nen AMD CPU und bei mir läuft z.B. WoW zig mal besser - als so mancher User hier mit seinem Intel (wie ich es hier im Forum so an Problemen mit achso tollen PCs gelesen habe).
Doch ich sage dennoch nicht, AMD wäre nun allgemein besser.
Beide Arten von CPU können gut sein
Meistens ist es nur eine Frage der Konfiguration des PCs - n bissle Hardware natürlich auch.


Außerdem war das nicht direkt die Frage des Threaderstellers - ob Intel oder AMD besser ist!


----------



## Klos1 (6. Juni 2012)

Also, wenn der PC eh nur als Fallback herhalten soll und er eh nur Wow damit spielen will, dann würde ich wirklich AMD nehmen, vielleicht einen 4100 und ne ATI 7770 nehmen. Dazu ein billiges Board und er sollte relativ billig wegkommen.
Vielmehr lohnt da in meinen Augen nicht. Für Wow reicht das allemal.


----------



## Blut und Donner (6. Juni 2012)

Varitu schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nicht nur an den CPUs von AMD bzw., Intel. WoW ist ProIntel programmiert, sieht man an zig Benchmarks.(ist ja net normal das ne WoW auf einer i-CPU auf der nur 2 kerne aktiv sind deutlich schneller läuft als auf nem 6 Kerner AMD). Daher ist eine Intel CPU die erste Wahl wenn man fast ausschließlich WoW spielt. Bei anderen Spielen kann das schon ganz anders aussehen.
> 
> Gruß0 Varitu


Liegt nicht daran, dass WoW "für Intel" programmiert wäre, sondern einfach, dass es nicht gedcheit mit mehreren Kernen skaliert, und die Intel eine höhere pro MHz-Leistung haben. Kosten dementsprechend mehr.




Klos schrieb:


> Also, wenn der PC eh nur als Fallback herhalten soll und er eh nur Wow damit spielen will, dann würde ich wirklich AMD nehmen, vielleicht einen 4100 und ne ATI 7770 nehmen. Dazu ein billiges Board und er sollte relativ billig wegkommen.
> Vielmehr lohnt da in meinen Augen nicht. Für Wow reicht das allemal.



qft


----------



## Xidish (6. Juni 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> ..., und die Intel eine höhere pro MHz-Leistung haben. Kosten dementsprechend mehr.


Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Ausage richtig verstehe.
Wenn ja .. dann war das aber bei den AMD CPUs mit dem + genau andersrum (z.B. ein AMD 3500+ mit 2 GHz lief so schnell wie ein Intel mit 3.5Ghz).
Habe allerdings keine Ahnung, wie das mit den heutigen Prozessoren aussieht.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juni 2012)

Also AMD war zur Zeit des Pentium 2 & 3 meist vorne mit dem Athlon "Classic". Das ging so knapp zwei jahre lang. Danach übernahm Intel wieder die Führung in Sachen Effizienz und hat sie bis zum heutigen Tage behalten bzw. sogar weiter ausgebaut. 
Die Hoffnung mit der aktuell letzten Generation von AMD (Buldozer) ging ja nach hinten los und verschaffte Intel damit einen so komfortablen Vorsprung, der für die nächsten Jahre reichen dürfte, selbst wenn sie ihre CPU´s nicht weiter entwickeln würden.


----------



## Blut und Donner (9. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Ausage richtig verstehe.
> Wenn ja .. dann war das aber bei den AMD CPUs mit dem + genau andersrum (z.B. ein AMD 3500+ mit 2 GHz lief so schnell wie ein Intel mit 3.5Ghz).
> Habe allerdings keine Ahnung, wie das mit den heutigen Prozessoren aussieht.



Intel Pentium 4 / D ungleich aktuelle Situation


----------



## Klos1 (9. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Ausage richtig verstehe.
> Wenn ja .. dann war das aber bei den AMD CPUs mit dem + genau andersrum (z.B. ein AMD 3500+ mit 2 GHz lief so schnell wie ein Intel mit 3.5Ghz).
> Habe allerdings keine Ahnung, wie das mit den heutigen Prozessoren aussieht.



Ja, da war es anders rum. Heute sieht AMD gegen Intel aber kein Land. Muss man einfach sagen, wenn man objektiv bewertet. Deswegen wird ein AMD noch lange nicht schlecht oder unkaufbar. Konkurrenz zu Intel sind sie aber im Moment nicht.


----------



## Akium (19. Juni 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Liegt nicht daran, dass WoW "für Intel" programmiert wäre, sondern einfach, dass es nicht gedcheit mit mehreren Kernen skaliert, und die Intel eine höhere pro MHz-Leistung haben. Kosten dementsprechend mehr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz richtig. Für WoW ist sämtlicher Quadcore-Kram relativ sinnlos. Für WoW ist derzeit ein hoch getakteter Intel Dual-Core i3 2120 mit 3,3 gHz quasi der ideale Prozessor.


----------

